# Saegertown fox



## Digswithstick (May 7, 2008)

Hi all , my first bottle purchase just wondering how much i overpaid gave $5 , liked the fox ,Saegertown , bottom has 26N on it could that be 1926 ? thanks for any info ,Digsws forgot to add abm


----------



## Digswithstick (May 7, 2008)

close up of fox , thanks again for looking and any info,wife said i should stick to diggin,Digsws


----------



## woody (May 7, 2008)

The picture looks like a deer. 
 The ears are too big for a fox.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 7, 2008)

I agree with deer but it looks alien like one of those tonsiline varients.  1929 for sure!


----------



## Digswithstick (May 7, 2008)

Hi , Woody ,Lobeycat ,Cobaltbot, thanks for replys,i agree looks like a deer but the guy i got it from said it was fox ,hard to tell maybe bad artwork ,thanks again,Digsws


----------



## hj (May 7, 2008)

Hi Digs,

 Found one of those myself, I am thinking deer. Possibly it was an early bottle used to bottle water from Eureka Springs, before Saegertown adopted the Aristocrat logo?

http://saegertownbeverages.com/history.html

 HJ


----------



## Digswithstick (May 7, 2008)

Hey HJ ,thanks for info interesting site,Digsws


----------



## wonkapete (May 8, 2008)

There were a few different Saegertown ACLs in those bottles I acquired last year.... https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-117793/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#118551


----------



## Digswithstick (May 8, 2008)

Hi Wonkapete , thats a lot of bottles ,that fox beverage fox looks like fox on my bottle,thanks for repostin that link,Digsws


----------



## LC (May 9, 2008)

I bought a whole case of these seven ot eight years ago with the original case at a flea market in Richwood, Kentucky. . They are from 1973. Don't know why I bought them as I think back on it. Another boat anchor in the way of things........


----------



## 335crr (May 20, 2008)

I have the same bottle, except mine has a "B" near the center on the bottom and a "5" under it.

 Thanks for the great info!!


----------

